# Nicolas Winding Refn's 'The Neon Demon' [2016]



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2012)

Once he finishes up filming 'Only God Forgives' with Ryan Gosling, he'll turn to making his horror pic with Carey Mulligan.

The best part? He's choosing between Los Angeles or Tokyo for the setting--let's hope he goes with the latter! 

I also love how he stated that he's always wanted to make a film with _"lots of sex!"_--sounds a lot like Paul Verhoeven. I can dig it.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

Carey Mulligan plus lots of sex? yeah sounds good


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet. It would be nice to see a classy horror film these days. There are certainly some horror films out there that I like/love, but most of the better ones tend to be polarizing at best (Is Paranormal Activity frightening or boring? Depends on who you ask).

Go Refn, go!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the horror genre so I may not watch it

but I'm very very glad that Refn continues to make these R films that may not get wide release but they have a healthy following and are actually quality flicks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2012)

I just want this film to take place in Tokyo.

If it ends up being in Los Angeles, it won't be the end of the world, but how refreshing would it be to see a horror flick like this set in Tokyo?


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd be more interested in seeing how he'd shoot Tokyo, Drive had some pretty gorgeous shots of the city.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I'd be more interested in seeing how he'd shoot Tokyo, Drive had some pretty gorgeous shots of the city.



Lots and lots of aerial shots and panning views of the Tokyo skyline is the way to go. Guaranteed.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2012)

Fucking Tokyo.

I wish I lived there. I'd never leave.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Fucking Tokyo.
> 
> I wish I lived there. I'd never leave.



Japan in general is on my bucket list of places I need to visit before I pass away as a badass old man with a wealth of memories. I really want to also ride a bullet train, even if it's just once.

In general, if I were to ever win the lottery, I would still live like a normal man(using a little of it to pay off things such as living expenses etc.) but the one luxury I would take is spending the first 4-5 years just traveling the world from one city to another. I am not talking about spending a week in major cities like a common tourist, but also seeing the small sights or natural landmarks, learning the history and culture that occurred there, all in the span of 3-4 weeks for each location. No big fancy hotels, just living and moving around like a local and a student of history.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't I hear that if you're not a native that you're pretty much treated like shit when you settle there and live as a second class citizen if they even decide to give you citizenship.  I'd rather just visit.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd fucking hate to live in Tokyo, can't think of anything worse.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm extremely happy where I live now, it's basically a melting pot of every single culture in the world(it is after all the most multicultural city on Earth). But that's also one of the reasons I'd love to visit some of the origin cities that our foreign culture is based upon, at least for a couple weeks. I would never permanently move unless the offer was enticingly out of this world.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2012)

if your aspirations are to go to Japan to visit the city and bang Japanese girls (or guys if that's your thing) then it probably wont be fun past a years time.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to visit Japan one day, I just wouldn't live there

I would actually like to visit as many countries as I possibly could if I had the chance.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd rather stay in Okinawa, might open up an orphanage next to the beach.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd like to visit, but it'd be more because their culture is so alien to my own. I can think of plenty of places I'd like to visit an equal amount.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Parallax said:


> if your aspirations are to go to Japan to visit the city and bang Japanese girls (or guys if that's your thing) then it probably wont be fun past a years time.



Similar to Tetra, for me it's more about learning about the location and experiencing their life for a little bit. Just having that exposure is worth it's weight in gold in my opinion. If I were to explain it, I will use a few philosophical teachings that I have learned over the years:



> To tread on an actual spot is greater than to have practical experience.
> 
> To ingest foreign culture is greater than trying to assimilate foreign culture.
> 
> ...



If it was about the Japanese girls, I wouldn't need to leave Toronto, we have enough here itself to satisfy that urge. Or women of any other descent, because it's basically the United Nations Buffet of Exotic Women. Our city basically has districts where it's basically Little India, Little China, Little Greece, Little Poland, Little Brazil, etc.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

For some odd reason, I automatically assumed this was going to be a zombie-related film, probably because of the title and the fact it's a horror film. However, it doesn't look like that will be the case. I guess all that's confirmed right now is that it's a horror picture that has a lot of sex in it. Hopefully this means Mulligan will be doing some more edgier stuff in this role.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm not a fan of the horror genre so I may not watch it
> 
> but I'm very very glad that Refn continues to make these R films that may not get wide release but they have a healthy following and are actually quality flicks.


This.

I think Only God Forgives sounds excellent btw.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

'Only God Forgives' sounds very enticing, especially with Refn and Gosling reuniting--BUT, the thought of Refn and Mulligan, especially with the potential of filming on-location in Tokyo, it just sounds more appealing for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking forward to both this and Only God Forgives

but first I need to check out more movies by him


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out 'Valhalla Rising' and 'Bronson.'


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2012)

Will do. Went to check on his filmography on imdb and found this



and it seems he might adapt a comic called Button Man


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

I get the feeling that 'Logan's Run' will never happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

His Wonder Woman idea is the film I want him to stay away from.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck that, I hope it happens.

Christina Hendricks as Wonder Woman would be a lot better than whatever Hollywood starlet bimbo that some other generic director would cast.

Although, I don't think you'll have to worry about it happening. Refn isn't the Aronofsky type; I don't foresee him selling out. He's just so genetically embedded with such a fucked up sense of direction, that I could never see him making something TRULY accessible. Therefore, I don't see a big time Hollywood studio ever giving him the freedom he desires to craft an "edgy" film with a reasonably large budget.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Although, I don't think you'll have to worry about it happening. Refn isn't the Aronofsky type





> Therefore, I don't see a big time Hollywood studio ever giving him the freedom he desires to craft an "edgy" film with a reasonably large budget.


lol Noah  .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think 'Noah' is going to be all that edgy, especially compared to something like 'The Fountain' or 'PI.'


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2012)

> “I think my whole fetish and my interest in Wonder Woman came from three or four years ago…My daughter got obsessed with the Wonder Woman televisionshow. The old, ’70s version. I would watch them back to back with her and really enjoyed them immensely. And I’ve always been fascinated by her as a character. I’m not a knowledgeable comic fanatic, as a lot of other people are. But I was very fascinated by a woman of power. And I couldn’t come [up] with any other great role models for my daughter to, say, ‘That’s a woman.’ Besides her mother. So I started getting wholly, completely obsessed about Wonder Woman and saying, ‘I’ve got to make her as a movie. I’ve got to make my take on it.’ And then I met a comic book writer who told me the origins about her, which was very fascinating and I began to see that myself and the creator of her probably had the same fetish of women. And then I knew that I had to make this film… if it ever gets made.”



Yeah guy just going on a wim and just starting to do a background check will totally do Wondy Justice.

He does get great performers in his casting choices.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2014)

will be Refn's next film. Fuck yes.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 6, 2014)

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know who you are. Therefore I don't care what your optimism level is for this movie.

It's going to rule.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2015)

Can a mod change the film title portion of this thread to 'The Neon Demon', as that's now the official title of the thread.

Also, Keanu Reeves, Elle Fanning and Christina Hendricks have been cast in the film. It doesn't look like Carey Mulligan will be a part of it any more--unless her casting remains a surprise.

Cliff Martinez, as usual, will score the film. This is always great news.

The film will also be set in LA. I'm not upset with that, but would've preferred seeing it set in Tokyo for sure.

And, here's some early poster art:


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn! This actually seems exciting now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2015)

Production begins later this month.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool.  Glad Jena Malone is involved.  Been a fan since Donnie Darko.


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

The cast is shiet aside from Elle Fanning


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2015)

Elle Fanning better than Christina Hendricks and Jena Malone? Naw.

Get the fuck out my thread.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking forward fo this film, and the new title alone are more than enough to make me excited. Brilliant title.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

I read some plot details about Abbey Lee's character today.  I'm in.  This sounds right up my alley.  The sooner the better.  I want to devour this project.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh yeah.  Here is the article I mentioned.

Abbey Lee discusses her character a little bit:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2015)

There are some fascinating details in this article.



> According to Refn’s wife, Liz Corfixen, the movie is based upon the tale of Countess Elizabeth Bathory, the 16th century serial killer who is famed for murdering young virgins and bathing in their blood in an attempt to remain youthful



I'm not sure what Keanu Reeves is going to do in the film.  But Abbey Lee seems to be the primary antagonist.  And Elle Fanning is the lead.  (I'm surprised he went with such a young actress considering the content.)  But this is definitely one of my most hyped films for 2016.  I hope it plays at Sundance or SXSW.


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a bit weary after Only God Forgives 

Not interested in another pretty bitch that lacks substance


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2015)

new photo


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

She looks a little like her Twixt character in that image.

Amazon bought the North American rights for the film.  I don't know what to make of that news.  Film distribution isn't really something Amazon gets involved with.  Does that mean the film is bad?  Or did Amazon make an aggressive gamble?

I will book a trip to Salt Lake City for Sundance this year if Neon Demon gets screened there.  Definitely.  Won't miss it.  Cannes on the other hand is too much of a commitment.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]cipOTUO0CmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2016)

Fuck, this looks so much fucking better than all this Marvel and Star Wars shit coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

Well of course.  That shit is kiddie fare.  Batman v Superman can't measure up to a good movie made for adults.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2016)

pass, Id rather see another CBM or Star Wars movie


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2016)

ofc you would


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2016)

Beautifully shot as expected


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2016)

Weiss said:


> pass, Id rather see another CBM or Star Wars movie



the basic is strong with this one


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 15, 2016)

Stunna posting the trailer for a Nicolas Refn movie? Does that mean he finally appreciates 2001?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2016)

lol  whatchu talmbout Pseudo


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2016)

oh god, pseudo's back?

what next, cyphon?


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2016)

Pseudo said:


> Stunna posting the trailer for a Nicolas Refn movie? Does that mean he finally appreciates 2001?



There is like no correlation whatsoever 

Oh and you aren't deleting this retarded shit now


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 15, 2016)

Vault said:


> There is like no correlation whatsoever
> 
> Oh and you aren't deleting this retarded shit now



He posted the trailer so I,figured he had a new found appreciation for arthouse

What's with all these Coli smilies on NF all of a sudden


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2016)

this shit look dope

another younger sister of a famous child actor to be hotter and better than her sibling


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]HH-srjX2H1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 12, 2016)

Trailer looks artsy as fuck. But I hope it doesn't turn out to be like Only God Forgives. Don't like the lead girl tho. She doesn't look anything like a model.
Desmond Harrington looks creepy, is he gonna make a comeback ?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2016)

Refn sure loves neon stuff. hehehe.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2016)

So it screened at Cannes.  I heard that there were boos and yelling at the screen.  I also hear that some people liked it.  Sounds like it will be pretty divisive.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2016)

so the reception is identical _Only God Forgives
_
and I loved that movie, so I'm not worried


----------



## mali (May 20, 2016)

judging from the watered down nick knight visuals and cannes writing it off as just something pretty with no substance, im looking forward to this visual feast tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jena Malone having sex with a dead body.  I didn't realize that I wanted that until now.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2016)

^

not sure if spoiler? I would hope not.


----------



## mali (May 20, 2016)

>visually inspired by suspiria
>called suspiria "the ultimate cocaine film"
>neon demon revolves around modelling


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 21, 2016)

I'm pretty damn excited actually. 
Refn doing a horror movie is just way too hype.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 21, 2016)

Hmm, I kinda trust the critics when it comes to arthouse films. So it is probably shit as they say it is. Not surprised tbh, the trailer looked like OGF, which was a terrible film.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 26, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hmm, I kinda trust the critics when it comes to arthouse films. So it is probably shit as they say it is. Not surprised tbh, the trailer looked like OGF, which was a terrible film.



Only God Forgives was not terrible. 
It suffered from miscasting, but it was good (not great) for it was.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2016)

Can't wait. Want a release date.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 31, 2016)

Nicolas Winding Refn is the best filmmaker currently alive.

And I don't necessarily base that off of his collective body of work--which overall is impressive--but I base it off of how daring and provocative his films ultimately end up being.

You can call it pretentious. Hollow. Devoid of a plot or interesting characters. But his ability to tell stories through a slow burn of images is borderline unmatched. Not to mention how utterly insane some of his ideas are. The last twenty minutes of this film alone are far more memorable than any 'complete' film to come out in 2016.

It might not have appealed to the general audience of film watchers, but that last twenty minutes undeniably sticks with you regardless if you loved it or hated. You will remember it; for better or worse. And that _does_ matter. It's timeless.

There's not many other filmmakers other than NWR alive right now that I want to continue see making films.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I bought the blu ray, haven't seen it yet though.  Hear really good things about Malone's performance.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> You can call it pretentious. Hollow. Devoid of a plot or interesting characters. But his ability to tell stories through a slow burn of images is borderline unmatched. Not to mention how utterly insane some of his ideas are. The last twenty minutes of this film alone are far more memorable than any 'complete' film to come out in 2016.



hmm no not really, clam down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 2, 2016)

What a compelling argument you brought forth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2016)

Worst taste?? 

U mad i didnt like this film?? Does it burn you inside?? Why?? Lol

The movie is complete shit and doesnt make sense. You have a problem with my opinion? Then go watch it yourself. Or rather i'll just post the whole ending for you here just to rustle your jimmies more


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 2, 2016)

Fetal alcohol syndrome fucked you hard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2016)

there's nothing more delicious than a raging man's tears 

go cry child. let it all out. hug your pillow tight.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Nov 3, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> You will remember it; for better or worse.



I can agree with that. I was okey with the movie up until the fucking red "scene-montage"(?)  near the end. That for some reason fucked up the whole experience for me.
The ending was nice and also this:


Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jena Malone having sex with a dead body.  I didn't realize that I wanted that until now.





TetraVaal said:


> Nicolas Winding Refn is the best filmmaker currently alive.



About this, although from the guy I've only seen this one, Drive and Only God Forgives, the latter one is pretty much trash... so can't really agree.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 3, 2016)

Where the fuck did my posts in this thread go


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Nov 4, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> Where the fuck did my posts in this thread go



Someone was jelly and ate them


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> there's nothing more delicious than a raging man's tears
> 
> go cry child. let it all out. hug your pillow tight.



Your asshole can hug my cock.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure. Just cry a plenty more 

Wait, are you telling us you're into assholes??? 

Thats one way for you to come out the closet. Ohhh youuuuu


----------

